# Clam Thermal X2 Jason Mitchell vs otter pro 900



## HugeBurrito2k6

Looking at either buying The clam Thermal x2 or The otter pro 900. Does anyone own any of these sled shacks that could provide some information as to the performance of each and recommendations. I am torn between the two. Thanks for all the help! Thanks! :beer:


----------



## bl|nk

I had a Clam suit case. Sold that and bought a Clam Yukon. Sold that and bought a Voyager TCX (basically the Thermal X with just the thermal cap). I've fished on Lake of the Woods where our first holes punched were -38 dead air. With my big buddy heater on medium we were comfortable the whole time.

The Thermal cap is nice for condensation when compared to the dripping of the yukon vs the voyager is night and day.

I fished in the Thermal X with he Perch Patrol on Devils Lake in -30 still air and honestly between the two I'm fine with the TCX. 650 vs 800. Wasn't worth it in my opinion. The sled is nice has a ton of room. Can fish 2 guys very comfortably in it. We would punch 4 holes the 2 close ones were used for jigging the 2 outer for deadsticks.

My father has an old Clam X2 and it still works great.

No experience with Otter but Clam has been very good for me.


----------



## Chaws

Also consider Canvas Craft in your research.


----------



## bontop2

I have the Jason Mitchell X2 and the TCX is not the same. The X2 is fully insulated, way better seating, lights, bait bucket. Those alone are worth the little bit more money. I have a friend with the TCX and he fished my X2 last weekend and now he is looking at making the switch. I also looked at the Otter and it is more than the X2 and less house. Go with the X2 it's a hands down winner!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

bontop2 said:


> I have the Jason Mitchell X2 and the TCX is not the same. The X2 is fully insulated, way better seating, lights, bait bucket. Those alone are worth the little bit more money. I have a friend with the TCX and he fished my X2 last weekend and now he is looking at making the switch. I also looked at the Otter and it is more than the X2 and less house. Go with the X2 it's a hands down winner!


I agree completley. Just bought myself a jason mitchell X2 yesterday still have yet to put it together but for the money i feel it was the best shack i could afford. Thanks for all the information! :beer:


----------



## bl|nk

bontop2 said:


> I have the Jason Mitchell X2 and the TCX is not the same. The X2 is fully insulated, way better seating, lights, bait bucket.


Really? I believe I stated that the TCX only has the thermal cap and the X2 is full insulated. I just stated that it was -40 and with the big buddy heater the TCX was just fine. Yes the bait bucket and lights are an addition I didn't know the X2 had. the TCX and X2 are identical sled, identical seats, identical frame.

Fish Trap Voyager TCX

The perfect size for you and your fishing partner. Two people can easily load it in and out of the truck, hitch it to the ATV or snowmobile and pull it across the ice to every spot you want to check. In addition to the Extreme 1¼" pole system, the Voyager TCX has a thermal cap to conserve heat and reduce condensation. New front and rear access doors make access easier than ever. Comes with deluxe padded swivel seats with backrest. Removable seats move front-to-back and left-to-right. If you don't catch fish in this one, it's not the shelter's fault.

SPECIFICATIONS:

• MODEL # 9028
• SET UP SIZE: L 92" x W 72"
• CENTER HEIGHT: 75"
• PACK SIZE: L 75" x W 45" x H 25"
• WEIGHT: 110 LBS
• FISHABLE AREA: 27 SQ. FT.

Jason Mitchell Thermal X

This two person Thermal X measures 92 inches by 72 inches and is 75 inches high in the middle. The Extreme 11/4 " pole system makes it simple to set up and tear down while the deluxe padded swivel seats with backrests are so comfortable you'll never want to leave. A Full Thermal Top helps retain up to 25 degrees more heat and reduces condensation. We've also installed all the bells and whistles including the Bait Well, battery bracket and Clam's new Sled Lights for lighting up the fishing area and sled.

Specifications:

• SET UP SIZE: L 92" x W 72"
• CENTER HEIGHT: 75"
• PACK SIZE: L 75" x W 45" x H 25"
• WEIGHT: 115 LBS
• FISHABLE AREA: 27 SQ. FT.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

I will say after sitting in the thermal x and the clam nanoock with the traditional blue canvas. The thermal x was much brighter inside with the gray fabric which is nice.


----------



## gjz

I got the clam Mitchel this year moved up from a otter lodge, as far as room goes no big difference , both can fit two large men, a dog, 2 flashers, 4 holes, and a mr buddy heater comfortably. the otter sled is better (imo) but the clam has a back door, and the front door doesn't take up the middle of the house. the other nice thing about the clam is that it will fit under the tonou cover of my pickup. I also fish with a dog so not having the seat bar go all the way across the sled like in the otter is nice for him to fit in the sled and have room. but the otters are nice to keep out the draft with how there sled skirt is and more durable when it comes to towing. the seats between them are comparable and both move forward so no big difference there.


----------



## ATA BOY

gjz said:


> I got the clam Mitchel this year moved up from a otter lodge, as far as room goes no big difference , both can fit two large men, a dog, 2 flashers, 4 holes, and a mr buddy heater comfortably. the otter sled is better (imo) but the clam has a back door, and the front door doesn't take up the middle of the house. the other nice thing about the clam is that it will fit under the tonou cover of my pickup. I also fish with a dog so not having the seat bar go all the way across the sled like in the otter is nice for him to fit in the sled and have room. but the otters are nice to keep out the draft with how there sled skirt is and more durable when it comes to towing. the seats between them are comparable and both move forward so no big difference there.


When you say the clam fits under your cover is that with the seats on or do they come off easy?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

for mine it is seats off, however they come off very easy takes 2 seconds per chair.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Well, since i already got mine, ill let you in on a little secret. Cabelas in EGF MN just put all of the ice fishing gear on clearance. As in all of the houses and accessories. I just bought the otter pro lodge, which is between 850-800 regularly for 719.99. If your in the market for one, there is two left. Thought i would pass it along to someone else. Best prices i found from fargo to grand forks. I guess the race is on for the last two lol :beer:


----------



## gjz

yes with seats down but again its takes just a couple seconds to unhook them and fold them.


----------



## catchineyez

Otter runs the original R2 tec material made by canvas craft that used to be the same tarp the red/black insulated frabills had. The R2tec is the heaviest insulated material on the market right now. Clam, imo, makes a terrible insulated material. The seams get frost in them when it gets around 0. Frabill makes good insulated material, they just need to work on the skirting issues around the sled. Otter has the best insualted material on the market and the best skirting system available. They need some work on their poles, with the heavier material, they need a little more overlap in the slid out part for support. They have a ton of room, a good sled, good seats, and bright inside because of the white interior. If anyone is interested in a frabill predator insulated, I have one for sale!


----------

